# Greatest College Basketball Players



## ppko (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey it is time for March Madness who do you think are the top five greatest college basketball players

#5. Larry Bird
#4. Christian Laitner
#3. Bill Russell
#2. Bill Walton
#1. Lew Alcinder


----------



## Henderson (Mar 2, 2006)

PG - Bobby Hurley
SG - J.J. Redick
SF - Jerry West
PF - Danny Manning
C - Lew Alcindor

Yeah...I know my backcourt is all-Duke, but I think the choices would be hard to argue with when you look only at collegiate careers.


----------



## ppko (Mar 2, 2006)

I didn't even name a backcourt so you are doing better than me


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2006)

Her's mine by position

Shooting Gaurd - Danny Ainge
Point Gaurd - Jason Kidd
Small Forward Jamal mashburn
Power Forward - Danny Ferry
Center - Bill Russell

There you go
Terry


----------



## ppko (Mar 2, 2006)

Here goes by position
PG Pete Maravich
SG Michael Jordan
SF Jamal Mashburn
PF Christian Laitner
C   Lew Alcinder


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2006)

I understand Michael Jordon but in fact he was not a great player in college he was average at best playing shooting gaurd and I know I'm going to get killed for that statement.
Terry


----------



## ppko (Mar 2, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I understand Michael Jordon but in fact he was not a great player in college he was average at best playing shooting gaurd and I know I'm going to get killed for that statement.
> Terry


the only reason he made my list was because he was not afraid to take the big shot, that and he was player of the year his soph, and jr year pretty impressive


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2006)

ppko said:
			
		

> the only reason he made my list was because he was not afraid to take the big shot, that and he was player of the year his soph, and jr year pretty impressive


 
I understand but Steve ALford made some great shots in college and was statticticly a better player than Jordon?

Sorry
Terry


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 4, 2006)

Since we're on the subject, 
*UCLA Bruin Basketball *rules. 11 National Championships... :ultracool


----------



## Henderson (Mar 5, 2006)

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> Since we're on the subject,
> *UCLA Bruin Basketball *rules. 11 National Championships... :ultracool


Championships in '64, '65, '67, '68, '69, '70, '71, '72, '73, '75
I think that should've said "Coach Wooden Ruled".

They just got lucky in '95.  No offense.

Frank


----------

